# Gloria Naugle x vietnamense



## Roth (Jul 23, 2011)

Whilst browsing the internet I came across that one:

http://www.rhs.org.uk/Plants/RHS-Pu...chid-Review/2011-issues/March/o-Awards-10pp-2

Paphiopedilum Du Motier GMM/RHS

Gloria Naugle x vietnamense

Absolutely amazing thing...


----------



## John Boy (Jul 23, 2011)

Quite a flower, but given the cross: I'd love to see the rest of the lot. There should be more monsters in a set of seedlings like that... than in the Lord of the Rings!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 23, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 23, 2011)

wow. it really is spectacular...


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmm... the RHS judges seem to have a liking for pink.


----------



## Roth (Jul 23, 2011)

Just found another picture, the flower is apparently 16cm wide and 10cm tall, very big...

http://www.rhs.org.uk/Plants/RHS-Pu...chid-Review/2010-issues/December/o-Awards-5pp

If I am correct, the Gloria Naugle was bred with Roth Mt Millais, and the vietnamense was a wild collected plants brought back from the Tokyo Dome by Alan Moon... who did the cross originally. I think that's the only good one out of the cross, never seen a sibling, but that's really amazing anyway, and worth the risk.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 23, 2011)

Amazing, indeed.

Interesting publication, besides!


----------



## Roth (Jul 23, 2011)

RHS awards are way longer lasting than their AOS counterparts, there are some more publications apparently as PDF on their website. 

If you think, roth Mt Millais FCC/RHS is still worth of its award today, whereas the FCC/AOS of that time are worth nothing today. Same for most of the AOS awards from 20-30 years ago, where the RHS awarded plants are still awardable for most of them...


----------



## paworsport (Jul 24, 2011)

[I completely aggree with you Roth, Rhs award are truly exceptioonal plants


eQUOTE=Roth;303774]RHS awards are way longer lasting than their AOS counterparts, there are some more publications apparently as PDF on their website. 

If you think, roth Mt Millais FCC/RHS is still worth of its award today, whereas the FCC/AOS of that time are worth nothing today. Same for most of the AOS awards from 20-30 years ago, where the RHS awarded plants are still awardable for most of them...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Marco (Jul 24, 2011)

I like it...Can i have it?


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow! I really like that.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice but has mention probably never another clone!


----------

